# over the top or thru the fork!



## pacman1954 (Feb 2, 2012)

Newbie requesting education: Advantages and Disadvantages of over the top shooting and thru the fork shooting?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Whichever works best for ya, man.
Both have been covered extensively on here.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Use the search feature. Please dont make us all answer the same questions over and over and over again.

There are already some awesome threads which go into great detail.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

I myself have done Both some of the Slings you see will be I think mostley over the top but also quite a few with a through the fork thie only thing I can say to that if you gonna shoot thorugh the Fork build your Fork big enough to not interfere with band reaction. in other words wide enough between the up rights. If that helps any hope so Good Luck on your builds and Post Photos...


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

might i suggest a stickie so that newbies know not to ask a question and just go to straight to the search function


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

_Whatever butters your corn. -- Tex_


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

over the top or through the fork to grandmothers house we go....................................................


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Tex-Shooter said:


> _Whatever butters your corn. -- Tex_


mmmmmmmm buttered corn


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Pacman. Btw. Hope you find all the info your looking
for. Lots of good stuff including pics and tutorials on this site.

Sean


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

WELCOME Pacman. Dive in and do some post reading. In the end it comes done to personal preference. Enjoy the journey!


----------

